# Breast Cancer GoPro?



## spanishflow24 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys I just bought a Pink GoPro off of craigslist and the guy said that it was a rare color and not very many were ever made, So I was wondering if you guys knew if GoPro had ever actually made a Pink camera for like breast cancer awareness month or something? So can you guys help me out.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That seems like the sort of question you would ask, before you purchase it? no?

TT


----------

